# How to prepare a teenage girl for Triathlon?



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

My daughter is 13 years old. She's a very good swimmer and runner. She's very interested in road bikes at the moment. She's also very competitive, and I think triathlon would be a great goal to strive for.

First, should I wait until she's reached her full height (or, at least 80-90%) before I get her a racing road bike? I'm assuming that girls generally reach their maximum height b/w 13-15 years of age. Also, are there good sites for women's triathlon, etc.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Depending on where you live, there are tri's that are for women only. Use Active.com or beginnertriathle.com to find them.

I would not follow your assumption about girls height. You can start off by buying a used road bike. Swap out seat, handlebars, stem, etc so that she is comfortable. Once she outgrows that bike and is still interested in Tri's, then you can spring for something better.

Have her start out by doing sprint tri's


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I just noticed your from NJ. Take a look at this Womens Triathlon Events In New Jersey

Also, you don't have to limit to women specific Tri's. Look for one that are well supported, fun and have good reviews. There are a few tri's on the Jersey shore. Nice, easy and flat terrain. 
Jersey Shore Multisport | Excellence In Racing Events


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Bluffplace said:


> I just noticed your from NJ. Take a look at this Womens Triathlon Events In New Jersey
> 
> Also, you don't have to limit to women specific Tri's. Look for one that are well supported, fun and have good reviews. There are a few tri's on the Jersey shore. Nice, easy and flat terrain.
> Jersey Shore Multisport | Excellence In Racing Events


Thank you for the information. I'll definitely look into them!


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Beginner Triathlon and Team Estrogen Women's Cycling forums.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

You doing a wonderful thing for your daughter!!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

NYC_CAAD said:


> You doing a wonderful thing for your daughter!!


Thanks. I'm trying to motivate her in midst of so many distractions.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> Beginner Triathlon and Team Estrogen Women's Cycling forums.


I'll check those out. Thanks!


----------



## marzy (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm a recent teenager who did my first tri at 16, and while she might be physically and mentally an excellent athlete she'll enjoy it so much more if she can train with kids her age. suggest she do some races as a team with one or two other friends, with the hopes of getting to know other triathletes by high school and college. 

if she swims or runs competitively see if she can get a friend to do their first race together. I train with people my parents age for lack of young triathletes in my area, but the best thing about a race is talking with girls my age from all over who also love triathlon!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

marzy said:


> I'm a recent teenager who did my first tri at 16, and while she might be physically and mentally an excellent athlete she'll enjoy it so much more if she can train with kids her age. suggest she do some races as a team with one or two other friends, with the hopes of getting to know other triathletes by high school and college.
> 
> if she swims or runs competitively see if she can get a friend to do their first race together. I train with people my parents age for lack of young triathletes in my area, but the best thing about a race is talking with girls my age from all over who also love triathlon!


That's a very good suggestion! Most of the my daughter's friends are really into group sports such as soccer, basketball, softball, etc. My daughter is a very good soccer player, but I want her to utilize and develop all of her natural talents. Plus, I'm thinking that triathlon is not on the radar as with other sports (?). The key point you've made is to get my daughter into competitions, be it swimming, running, etc.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

The key point in the post I read was to get her some training partners that are her own age.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Being once a father of teenagers and buying gear (for skiing, not too much biking), the equipment advice I'd give is to buy something now rather than wait until she finishes growing. Of course buy what you feel comfortable affording, but make sure it fits her now. Yes, you can go a little on the large size so it will fit her if she grows an inch or two next year, but no more than that, just a tiny bit larger. Better to buy lower price point stuff that fits and exchange/trade more frequently than to buy higher end gear that doesn't provide as good a fit. 

I was lucky, I had two daughters 3 years apart, with the younger one being a little taller/larger for her age than the older one. I could buy good gear for the older one and get two years use out of it. Then the younger one could use it for two years. We often got 1-2 year old used stuff at equipment exchanges or from friends, and then did the same after we got our own 3-4 years use out of it.

I highly recommend bike swaps for what you're looking to do, or get in contact with parents of older and younger athletic kids through whatever clubs you have in your town.

For what you're talking about - a talented kid who might really like the sport - you still don't have to go in with a bunch of money to get a bike that won't limit her. Seriously, "it isn't the bike". So, although the cognoscenti will tell you to ignore anything less than a "Shimano 105" level bike, lower level bikes work great and are absolutely fine for a beginner as long as the bike fits and the bike is adjusted and tuned. They will not make a meaningful difference in her enjoyment and ability to compete. 

When she starts, she hopefully will just be comfortable and feel fast on a well running bike and will be extremely happy with personal PR's etc, and the bike won't feel limiting at all (and in fact probably won't be limiting in any way). 

Then, if she likes it, and does in fact feel that the bike is making her less successful than she wants to be, nvest in a lighter weight "better" bike. But dont' get hung up with price point at this stage where it might discourage you from getting her a road bike thinking you can't afford one that is "worth while". Any well fitting, well tuned bike is better than no bike and fit and tuning make the bike feel fast.

I also want to emphasize what others said about encouraging her to do team efforts with her friends, even if it really errs on "fun" rather than "competitive". Your goal shouldn't be that she is immersed in competition and is only motivated by the competition and feeling she always has to do her "best". Rather your goal should be that she is still doing it at age 20, 25 or 30, even if she isn't talented enough to be competitive. Sometimes kids view these things as simply competitive activities and either burn out or get discouraged when they aren't. Really they should be viewed by the kids as pleasurable recreational activities that can be competitive, but not soley so. There's plenty of time for her to ramp it up and get serious, but that won't happen in the long or even short run if she doesn't see it as primarily fun recreation, and for teenagers, that usually involves social aspects and friendships. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Camilo said:


> Being once a father of teenagers and buying gear (for skiing, not too much biking), the equipment advice I'd give is to buy something now rather than wait until she finishes growing. Of course buy what you feel comfortable affording, but make sure it fits her now. Yes, you can go a little on the large size so it will fit her if she grows an inch or two next year, but no more than that, just a tiny bit larger. Better to buy lower price point stuff that fits and exchange/trade more frequently than to buy higher end gear that doesn't provide as good a fit.
> 
> I was lucky, I had two daughters 3 years apart, with the younger one being a little taller/larger for her age than the older one. I could buy good gear for the older one and get two years use out of it. Then the younger one could use it for two years. We often got 1-2 year old used stuff at equipment exchanges or from friends, and then did the same after we got our own 3-4 years use out of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your valuable experience with your kids! Yours and others comments are here for me to tap into as I continue to encourage her into getting into biking-running-swimming. She is athletically gifted and is an "A" student. I just want her to develop her natural, physical talents that parallel her studies.

Two months ago I wanted to get her a bike to get her started on riding, but the Apple iPAD got in the way. Plus, she is really into hip-hop dancing, and recently auditioned for a talent company which I encouraged her for the experience. Afterwards, she told me, "maybe, if I don't make it I'll give triathlon a try." I'm trying to make this a joint decision process.


----------



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Guide her if you must but *let her find her own way* and develop her own interests. 

Good luck.

PG


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

PinarelloGirl said:


> Guide her if you must but *let her find her own way* and develop her own interests.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> PG


I'm echoing this sentiment. For a teenage girl she has a lot on her plate already; her school, her dancing, her sports. Let her take her time to discover what she wants, and that is simply is not a joint decision. It's a proces she will have to undergo herself. Suggest you can, lots of things, but it feels like you're pushing her.

She's a talented and ambitious girl, she'll find her way.


----------

